# My Bill Hays Seal Sniper



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Just wanted to share this with all of you, I just got my Bill Hays Sniper SS in the mail today and spent a good two hours shooting it. It is made from marine grade polymer board and cam equiped with TBG bands and an awsome pouch. An added bonus that I was not ecpecting was the bag of ammo that came with it. Aboout 100+ shots of target ammo (not sure what the material is) Well hope you enjoy the pic because I am enjoying my new SS, and a big shout out to Bill Hays for his quality products!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome! I love the little surprises that often come with his orders.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice slingshot, your lucky!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I like his slingshot's as well, even though I do not own one, they sure look versatile.

sean


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Awesome! I love the little surprises that often come with his orders.


I like surprises as well!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> An added bonus that I was not ecpecting was the bag of ammo that came with it. Aboout 100+ shots of target ammo (not sure what the material is)


They're .44 cal (7/16") glass. They're lots of fun!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks sweet, i do love the Hay's style, the surprise is always nice! kinda like Christmas


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> An added bonus that I was not ecpecting was the bag of ammo that came with it. Aboout 100+ shots of target ammo (not sure what the material is)


They're .44 cal (7/16") glass. They're lots of fun!
[/quote]

Thanks alot M_J I think i just found some new ammo for some SS fun


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice have a fun.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Good Deal! Bill makes great stuff! Enjoy


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool beans, hope you enjoy it! Super nice Bill!


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

cool slingshot!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice slingshot. What size did you get?

I was just reading on Bill's web sight that they come in small, medium and large. Any idea what the difference is in the sizes? Fork width? Frame height?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Nice slingshot. What size did you get?
> 
> I was just reading on Bill's web sight that they come in small, medium and large. Any idea what the difference is in the sizes? Fork width? Frame height?
> 
> ...


mine is the small, i do not know the dimensions of the other sizes, sorry, the small that I have fits my hands perfectly


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great slingshot!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Bill is the man!!!,,,,,, gave me two extra bandsets and a ton of marbles with my order as well!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I got the hts, im getting quite deadly with it.


----------

